# Barbara Schöneberger Yogeshwar & Schöneberger 18.10.2012 das Video (1xAvi 6xrar/549MB + vorschau)



## Tramp 44 (22 Okt. 2012)

mit 549MB zwar etwas gross geraten aber absolut sehenswert für alle Babsi Fans 
ich habe den Film in Rar gehüllt, damit auch die UL Free User die Möglichkeit haben, ihn zu ziehen 

Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (95,78 MB) - uploaded.to
Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (95,78 MB) - uploaded.to
Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (95,78 MB) - uploaded.to
Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (95,78 MB) - uploaded.to
Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (95,78 MB) - uploaded.to
Yogeshwar & Schneberger 18…rar (69,98 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 




 

 



*Zum Film gibt es für Fans auch noch diverse GIFaways*
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-gifaways-mit-babsi-bei-rangar-2xgif-cap.html
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-bei-rangar-resolution-upgrade-3xgif-cap.html

*VIDEOINFORMATIONEN*
Format : AVI
Format/Info : Audio Video Interleave
Dateigröße : 549 MiB
Dauer : 33min
Gesamte Bitrate : 2 271 Kbps

Video
ID : 0
Format : MPEG-4 Visual
Format-Einstellungen für Matrix : Default (H.263)
Codec-ID/Hinweis : DivX 5
Dauer : 33min
Bitrate : 2 133 Kbps
Breite : 960 Pixel
Höhe : 544 Pixel
Bildseitenverhältnis : 16:9
Bildwiederholungsrate : 25,000 FPS

Audio
ID : 1
Format : MPEG Audio
Format_Settings_ModeExtension : MS Stereo
Codec-ID/Hinweis : MP3
Dauer : 33min
Bitraten-Modus : konstant
Bitrate : 128 Kbps
Kanäle : 2 Kanäle
Samplingrate : 44,1 KHz


----------



## Bob Harris (23 Okt. 2012)

DANKE!!! :thumbup:

PS: Kannst du die Videos auch bei RS hochladen? Wenn es keine Umstände macht natürlich.


----------



## scout (23 Okt. 2012)

*SUPER DANKE* :thumbup:


----------



## Tramp 44 (23 Okt. 2012)

Bob Harris schrieb:


> DANKE!!! :thumbup:
> 
> PS: Kannst du die Videos auch bei RS hochladen? Wenn es keine Umstände macht natürlich.



Leider nicht, die paar Files die ich bei RS hab sind nicht auf einem eigenen Account untergebracht. 
Aber wenn du es schaffst dir bis spätestens morgen bei Chip.de das Programm StreamTransport zu besorgen und dort folgenen Link eingibst
ARD Mediathek: Shows im Ersten - Yogeshwar & Schöneberger - Die verrückte Wissensshow - Donnerstag, 18.10.2012 | Das Erste
kannst du dir die gesamte Show direkt aus der Mediathek ziehen (3 Qualitätsstufen) (Eine Woche Vorhaltezeit). Mit der Adresse kannst du sie allerdings auch in jedem normalen Browser sehen aber eben nicht ziehen. Gruss vom Tramp


----------



## Bob Harris (23 Okt. 2012)

Tramp 44 schrieb:


> Leider nicht, die paar Files die ich bei RS hab sind nicht auf einem eigenen Account untergebracht.
> Aber wenn du es schaffst dir bis spätestens morgen bei Chip.de das Programm StreamTransport zu besorgen und dort folgenen Link eingibst
> ARD Mediathek: Shows im Ersten - Yogeshwar & Schöneberger - Die verrückte Wissensshow - Donnerstag, 18.10.2012 | Das Erste
> kannst du dir die gesamte Show direkt aus der Mediathek ziehen (3 Qualitätsstufen) (Eine Woche Vorhaltezeit). Mit der Adresse kannst du sie allerdings auch in jedem normalen Browser sehen aber eben nicht ziehen. Gruss vom Tramp


Uf, die ganze Show? ^^

Brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Da ich nur an der Schöneberger interessiert bin, lade ich eben oben, bei deinen Links. Wird schon klappen. :thumbup:

Danke für die Antwort.


----------

